# blokowanie przy próbie migracji z kde 3.5.9 na kde 4.3

## kaja_

używam kde 3.5.9 zainstalowane z monolitycznych pakietów. ten model instalacji nie jest już dłużej obsługiwany, dlatego też próbowałam przejść na kde 4 za pomocą emerge kde-meta i natknęłam się na problem:

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.0)            

nie chcę pozbywać się starego kde. jak rozwiązać ten problem?

----------

## Arfrever

 *kaja_ wrote:*   

> nie chcę pozbywać się starego kde.

 

Więc musisz najpierw zainstalować 3.5.10. Przeczytaj to.

----------

